# Angelwax Corona



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Yup 
Really thick solution, but applies well as long as you don't go too thick with it (a damp applicator does the trick). A panel at a time on and off in this weather (the only weather I've tried it in) but the results have very good so far. Great gloss and nice beading so far.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Love this product, i use it on tyres and it is one of the best products i have come across, durability is superb !


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Tyres??
It's paint sealant (maybe I should check the label again!  )


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

I want it just because of its name hahaa!


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

It can be used on trim very good indeed.on paint and glass it is a liquid form of halo. excellent go angelwax:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It can be used on trim very good indeed.on paint and glass it is a liquid form of halo. excellent go angelwax:thumb:


Yep. Liquid halo. Can use on everything. Minus the front window.

Meant to be great on interior panels too


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Bloody hell fire  Every day is a school day!
Thanks chaps


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Only if I knew it worked on everything yestarday as I was there yestarday  saw it but saw it was a spray wax so didn't think anything more of it to ask about it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have only messed about it with it so far. 

On plastic trim. Used it on wet wheel too which has been ok too :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I'm going to get a wax made of him after new year so will get some when I go back up again and try it out


Rascal_69 said:


> I have only messed about it with it so far.
> 
> On plastic trim. Used it on wet wheel too which has been ok too :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Well I'm going to get a wax made of him after new year so will get some when I go back up again and try it out


I got Dutch version which is blue in colour. 
It's orangey now.

Oh custom made wax?

I love the ti22 sealant. I will need to pop up and tell them what I thought and get full sized bottles. Can't wait to see what's next


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ye noticed it was a orangey colour and ye he's gave me dark angel sample and desirable to see if I would like them both joined together and I've still got a ti22 sample to try out so will need to try that soon and he was telling me he's going to be working on a compound polish with finishing polishing in it so if the paint work doesn't need corrected the polish will aromatic alloy turn into a finishing compound which sounds good


Rascal_69 said:


> I got Dutch version which is blue in colour.
> It's orangey now.
> 
> Oh custom made wax?
> ...


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Ye noticed it was a orangey colour and ye he's gave me dark angel sample and desirable to see if I would like them both joined together and I've still got a ti22 sample to try out so will need to try that soon and he was telling me he's going to be working on a compound polish with finishing polishing in it so if the paint work doesn't need corrected the polish will aromatic alloy turn into a finishing compound which sounds good


Yeah john is always working away on something.

Great guys wish them well. Can see them being big next year.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Agree with you there he's a great guy, really helpful and great customer service always giving out samples haha and I'm surprised there aren't really big just now


Rascal_69 said:


> Yeah john is always working away on something.
> 
> Great guys wish them well. Can see them being big next year.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

We're testing this at the moment - first impressions are very good! Just doing a spot of durability testing atm


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Extreme Gleam said:


> We're testing this at the moment - first impressions are very good! Just doing a spot of durability testing atm


Excellent value and very versatile.

Got it on my front lip on evo. But it's not daily driver so I tend to get amazing durability lol


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Excellent value and very versatile.
> 
> Got it on my front lip on evo. But it's not daily driver so I tend to get amazing durability lol


We're looking forward to stock arriving in the New Year.

We're treating it is as an all over spray wax - paint, trim and glass (except windscreen)

We're expecting Ti-22 to last longer to be honest as this is a product designed to apply on a fully prepped surface. Applying a sacrificial layer of wax we obviously increase durability.

Both very good products :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Extreme Gleam said:


> We're testing this at the moment - first impressions are very good! Just doing a spot of durability testing atm


Would be interested to hear what you think of it when done testing. Have most of there range and found it very good.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I would love them to create a pre-wax cleaner. Used Halo on my trim, works very well. Ti-22 is a great product.


----------

